# ALPHA DOG Tv Show



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

has anyone else seen the commercials for the tv show "ALPHA DOG" on national geographic? Vohne Liche Kennels are the ones the reality tv show are doing the show on. Anyone have any experience with these guys?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

there are a couple members here that have dogs from them, and have worked with them to some degree. Hopefully they will chime in...


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

I just hope its not another one of these reality Tv shows that makes a mockery of the lifestyle or causes the average joe to think they can become a ppd or patrol dog trainer. you know


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like they'll build em. Send em out for powder coat. Bring em back and put the chrome on...


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

HaHa......very ingenius. I just know all the work that goes into a great dog. Its not ..."heres 12k, thank you for the dog" My Pd trains all their own handlers with a very strong training program. Ive been through 4 dogs, Id hate to see a show like this make the work we do look like childs play and anyone can do it. Its not "heres 12k, thank you".....its give me my green dog, let us train, train, train, train, hit the street, train and maintain, train and maintain, get a bite, train, train and maintain, train, get a find, get a find, train....haha and so on.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, me and a few members of this board were invited to Michigan when they filmed one of the episodes. I am probably milling around in the background of "Michigan Impossible". No idea how they are going to spin it though but it was an episode to show some ringsport stuff. It was 50 degrees and poured rain the whole time.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

here's some pics I took of them filming, and one of me lurking one of the camera guys...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Joe Agustin said:


> I just hope its not another one of these reality Tv shows that makes a mockery of the lifestyle or causes the average joe to think they can become a ppd or patrol dog trainer. you know


Who knows how they spin it on the edit room floor it is TV you know, but the training these guys do is very real and some of them on the show are good friends of mine.


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

well thats very refreshing.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> here's some pics I took of them filming, and one of me lurking one of the camera guys...


 
Looks like Wade back there...


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

VLK is the real deal and they have put some very good dogs on the street. I have worked a Vohnee Liche dog and know many people who have. While there are many other great kennels every VLK dog that I have seen could hold their own when compared to other dogs that I have seen. Like was stated earlier I am sure there will be some spin put on the show through editing but the VLK crew is top notch.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> here's some pics I took of them filming, and one of me lurking one of the camera guys...


Who's the sexy guy w/ the shaved head in that first picture???

We had a great time, I'm quite interested to see how it comes out... too bad we filmed on that day, it was beautiful the next!

Those involved on this board did a great job!

Remember folks, reality isn't always reality.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with John Ashley Hill. I've seen some good dogs come from there and know some good handlers that has done some training there. If the show is anything like I've seen it should be great. We just have to watch out for the cut and paste the film crew does.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ryan Venables said:


> Remember folks, reality isn't always reality.


IT ISN'T? NO WAY..... I was sure that South Beach Tow was real too....dammit....now yer gonna tell me that WWE wrestling aint real either I bet...dammit....

cant wait to see the show, I'll keep an eye out for the sexy bald guys..


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

> Remember folks, reality isn't always reality.


Yes but "Perception is reality" for a lot of people.

It will be interesting to see what kind of spin/editing the producer's do.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Ryan Venables said:


> Who's the sexy guy w/ the shaved head in that first picture???
> 
> We had a great time, I'm quite interested to see how it comes out... too bad we filmed on that day, it was beautiful the next!
> 
> ...


Ryan, we should remember this post then come back to it after the episode airs. I have already seen some clips and its a big cut and paste...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I've heard nothing but good things about Vohne Liche Kennels.
Lets hope the final edited TV show is realistic and true.
Unfortunately for every Vohne Liche Kennel there's 20 others selling $20K+ "Executive Protection Dogs" or trips to Costa Rica to play Rambo in the jungle. :-(


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I know Kenny personally and saw him in Vegas at SHOT. He is very excited about the show and I think it will be a good thing for our profession. The good thing about its that this is really going to show the sheeple just what we do and just how difficult it is. And no, just because you have a dog doesn't mean it can do this. I could see a few K9 units budgets being increased after admin watches a few episodes. Can't remember the last time anyone from admin came to training to see just what it takes so maybe this will help.

We've had a few Vohne Liche dogs over the years and were always happy. Only thing drawback was is they are in Indiana and that makes getting dogs to the left coast a pain. But now they have a kennel in Banning about 2 hours away from me. That's going to make things much easier. Their dogs are about $1,500 less too.

I also know a few others that are in the series. All of whom I know are excellent in their field of expertise such as Doug Roller with e-collars and Wade Morrell doing decoy work. Just want to know how many times Wade stop filming and yelled "Make up!"


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

If it were TLC or some other cable network than I am sure they would try to put some spin on it. But being that it is National Geographic channel I am sure it will spotlight the hard work and time it takes to put into it. Just can't see "Here Come Honey Woof Woof" coming out of National Geographic.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Pete Stevens said:


> I Just want to know how many times Wade stop filming and yelled "Make up!"


With Wade being an ex Marine they had to bring out a hammer and a cold chisel .. No make up for a chisel face! LOL!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> With Wade being an ex Marine they had to bring out a hammer and a cold chisel .. No make up for a chisel face! LOL!


lol...only thing that was cold was that keg we tapped at what? 0800hrs? :grin:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Hope it will be a good t.v. show. Sometimes reality shows would miss some important part out.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this now.. Glad to see all the positive feedback on these guys


----------



## drew sterner (Aug 26, 2011)

im really surprised to see all the positive things being said, i have heard nothing but terrible things about kenny and the dogs he puts out. Cant go into detail about things being said or where i see/hear them. Maybe his pd dogs are different, but i have seen a few of his detection dogs he put out for the military and they were horrible. Bad to the tune of a course being extended so the dogs could pass a simple certification. I honestly havent heard one positive thing about him till i read this thread. Ill have to check this show out.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

drew sterner said:


> im really surprised to see all the positive things being said, i have heard nothing but terrible things about kenny and the dogs he puts out. Cant go into detail about things being said or where i see/hear them. Maybe his pd dogs are different, but i have seen a few of his detection dogs he put out for the military and they were horrible. Bad to the tune of a course being extended so the dogs could pass a simple certification. I honestly havent heard one positive thing about him till i read this thread. Ill have to check this show out.


sounds like a competitor talking...


----------



## drew sterner (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevin Cyr said:


> sounds like a competitor talking...



just giving honest feedback on every military/para military person i have come into contact with has relayed back to me. They are his customers. Im talking about people that have personally handled his dogs in combat situations. Also my first hand opinion on his dogs i have seen. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw an ad for the show recently and one of the Executive Producers is Jack Osbourne. Are we talking about Ozzy and Sharons kid ? ;-)


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

That's how the whole show got started. Jack bought a dog from Kenny and was amazed by what they do so he set up a test shoot with his production company. Test passed and thus alpha dogs got filmed.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

So how were the first two shows? Any feedback? Is it American Choppers with dogs?

I see that Wade's head was on the chopping block in the first episode. Did he get fired? Oh my.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> So how were the first two shows? Any feedback? Is it American Choppers with dogs?
> 
> I see that Wade's head was on the chopping block in the first episode. Did he get fired? Oh my.


:lol:


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

i dont believe there is a trie reality show anymore. Everything is doctored up. Its like the only reality shows are the old "cops" and "worlds dumbest criminals". Everything is doctored and i would not believe a thing i see. The show can show them being the best trainers in the world. The tell all tale would be speaking with actual handlers that work their dogs and have nothing to gain or loose by telling their opinions. I recently met someone who took their training course up there.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joe Agustin said:


> i dont believe there is a trie reality show anymore. Everything is doctored up. Its like the only reality shows are the old "cops" and "worlds dumbest criminals". Everything is doctored and i would not believe a thing i see. The show can show them being the best trainers in the world. The tell all tale would be speaking with actual handlers that work their dogs and have nothing to gain or loose by telling their opinions. I recently met someone who took their training course up there.


did you see the show. what did you think?


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

i didnt think it was on yet


----------



## Ray Grant (Dec 11, 2012)

Joe Agustin said:


> i didnt think it was on yet


It's been on for 2 weeks now, they showed a total of 4 shows, I personally don't think it's anything special, I'm not going to lose any sleep over missing the show.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree, there is too much promoting within and no substance within the segments.
I'm hoping the Glory Hounds will raise the bar!
http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/glory-hounds


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The handler getting bit was the fun part for me, he just stood there! good thing others got the dog off of him or he would have been in trouble locking up like that after the dog locked up on his arm! 

The big dude trying to repel down the wall was fun too, at least they should have paid more attention to physical fitness, a grossly overweight trainer talking about stuff that he cannot physically handle is a contradiction.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

The drug search at the interdiction check point was SOOOOO staged! Funny they searched a Chevy Malibu and all the other police cars were Chevy Malibu....Give me a break with this show. but.......Its like a car crash, you have to watch.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Overall, and I'm being extremely PC when I say this, the show is the greatest gift von liche could have ever given to their competition, and with the remaining episodes it's a gift that will keep on giving.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

:-\":-\":-\"


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> the show is the greatest gift von liche could have ever given to their competition


Drew, I know it's been a while since you and I have agreed on anything, but another police dog kennel owner and I were talking about this show the other day and we both said this word for word.

I honestly have to think that Nat. Geo aired some things that Kenny had no control over, otherwise he certainly would have stopped them from showing it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

MIke,

He might lose some Police or Military sales but I bet all of Jack Osbournes Hollywood friends will want a dog just like his?
Heck his Mums a big dog lover I bet she has one too? ;-)


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

We probably agree on 99 out of 100 points mike, hope all is well up there.


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

i still dont know how successfull their training is. The show def looked staged. I still dont see how a handler can go to a "school" n learn to be a trainer in a couple weeks. where i am you have to be a handler for min 3-4 years and then you have to complete hundreds of hours of critiquing in every discipline under a master trainer.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joe Agustin said:


> i still dont know how successfull their training is. The show def looked staged. I still dont see how a handler can go to a "school" n learn to be a trainer in a couple weeks. where i am you have to be a handler for min 3-4 years and then you have to complete hundreds of hours of critiquing in every discipline under a master trainer.


where i am....you have to produce correct results. time is a factor, not a measure


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

i guess i should have said "successfully complete" haha


----------

